# sunroof help



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a 92 maxima gxe with a power sunroof and it started leaking about 2 weeks ago anyone help me out with finding a new seal for the sunroof or telling me how i can fix this please i need to know before the snow starts flying thanks for any and all help:wtf::wtf:


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Most likely the drain holes need cleaning.


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

there is only 2 in the front right and how would i go about cleaning them out ?


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Well for me i used to take my car to a auto glass shop and they used compressed air to clean out the drain holes ( there are 4 btw 2 front 2 rear).


----------

